# ACL Surgery



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Hi all: In July of 2006 my dog came up lame after doing some workouts near the farm. I took her to the vet and was told that she had partially tore her ACL, but it still felt strong. We did 6 weeks of physical therapy and she went right through hunting season with little problems.

Last Saturday she blew the entire knee out. I knew from the squeal that this was the full tear. I took her to the vet and she is scheduled for surgery on the 12th of April. I am choosing the artificial ligament procedure over the TPLO. The dog is 7 years of age and I just don't have $1800-2000 for the TPLO surgery and I believe there is only one vet that will do that surgery here in ND.

I know the TPLO would be the best option because research shows it is a better long term procedure. I also know this is the only procedure vets do on our military dogs.

I am wondering who else out there has had the artificial ligament repair done and how their dogs are doing now. Vet says there is a 50/50 chance the other leg will go out as well. Anyone experience this too?

Any other information is helpful.

Thanks in advance.

live2hunt


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Oh man, sorry to hear that.

My buddy has a dog that had similar work done on it. Two knee repairs. One year apart. They said the same thing, once one goes the other is probably soon to follow.

He went to Missouri Valley vet in Bismarck. I think it was Dr. Schwartz. He is my vet too, I've been real happy with him and the clinic as a whole.

Good luck to you and your dog.

Give MV a call, maybe they can do the surgery and set up some type of payment plan?


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Are you thinking Dr. Schwarting at Missouri Valley. Scott is actually a very dear friend of mine and hunting partner. I was going to have him do the surgery, but after we chatted the vet in Rugby is about the same price and I don't loose two days of annual leave for the surgery.

Scott will do the artificial ligament repair, but I believe Mark (can't think of his last name) is the only one that does the TPLO surgery.

Dr. Schwarting (Scott) has done almost all my work on my animals. Not only is he a great friend, but an excellent vet. When the first incident happened back in July, I drove 3 hours to get to Scott before they closed on a Friday afternoon.

We have talked in great length about this surgery, but I am more curious how everyone's dogs turned out afterwards.


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Yes, that's the guy (my bad). Well, obviously you've done your homework on the deal. I'm not exactly sure who did the surgeries on my buddies dog, or the exact name of the surgreries. I do know it was done at MV, and the dog is doing quite well.

I'll ask him to refresh my memory and get back to you.

Youre lucky to have Scott as a friend! He seems like a real good guy and I've always had good luck with him. Very caring guy that knows his stuff, I'd recommend him to anyone.


----------

